# bench



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

here is a bench I made last week


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

made from concrete


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very cool


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I like it!! Wouldn't want to have to move it!


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks bill. its not that heavy it took three 60lb bags prob about 200lbs total.


----------

